# Looking for a job



## remccain (Aug 16, 2008)

As many of you may know, DTV bought out Bruister & Assoc. this month.
I was one of the many that was terminated. Why? Don't know. I'll be getting the severance package next week. Probably because I told them that I was up for a raise and a bonus on the 20th and expected it to be honored.
Unfortunately, I happened to like my job a lot and I'm really pissed over being termed. 

So anyway, I've been with Bruister for a year. 6 months of installs and the last 6 months as a service tech. I like service work. Service work is not as easy as most installs, but I like the challenge of discovering the problem and fixing it.

Is anyone hiring on the Northshore? (washington / st. tammany parish)

I currently have no equipment (cov tech), but I have $4000 set back to purchase a truck and equipment. I could be up and running in just a few days.
Hopefully someone out there can help - I have a mortgage and five kids and job hunting for a month or two is not an option.


Edward (will work for food) McCain

Bogalusa, LA.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

No direct help, but tons of moral support beaming your way from Coastal Georgia.
I'm wishing you the very best of luck and, If I may, I would like to add you and your
family to my prayer list.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Yes...best luck indeed.

My guess is you'll have better luck in the Baton Rouge area....especially since LIL's are supposed to be growing there soon...


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

https://careersearch.echostar.com/O...AKrjfdI-0gkOaieeZR&oas=f9BblCnYhGu1X92kgVMQKw..

This is the dish network career search site, they list some installation jobs here maybe you can find something.


----------



## MattDL (Aug 18, 2008)

remccain said:


> As many of you may know, DTV bought out Bruister & Assoc. this month.
> I was one of the many that was terminated. Why? Don't know. I'll be getting the severance package next week. Probably because I told them that I was up for a raise and a bonus on the 20th and expected it to be honored.
> Unfortunately, I happened to like my job a lot and I'm really pissed over being termed.
> 
> ...


You may want to check with HughesNet. They have installation fulfillment opportunities available in many areas where a sales agent sells a contract and they send you the installation order to complete. You'd need to have a business entity set up (at least a sole proprietorship). Granted, it's not DBS work but the installs are not too difficult and many DBS techs are also HughesNet certified.

If you wanted to move to Flagstaff, AZ, I know of a company looking for one or two satellite techs.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## mjtville (Jul 31, 2008)

remccain said:


> As many of you may know, DTV bought out Bruister & Assoc. this month.
> I was one of the many that was terminated. Why? Don't know. I'll be getting the severance package next week. Probably because I told them that I was up for a raise and a bonus on the 20th and expected it to be honored.
> Unfortunately, I happened to like my job a lot and I'm really pissed over being termed.
> 
> ...


Hey Edward,

Shoot me an e-mail and I'll reply with an address to a website that may help you in the search for a new job. [email protected]

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

The OP, *remccain*, hasn't acknowleged any responses here, or posted
anywhere else on the site since his initial post of Aug 15, almost two weeks
ago. Hopefully, he found a job, but we may never know unless he posts again.


----------



## mjtville (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks Nick!

I personally like to hear success stories!!!!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

His last activity was August 20th. So, it appears that he was showing up for a while and then dropped off.


----------



## brandnewhawk (Aug 28, 2008)

good luck!


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Wish the best for him! Hopefully he found something that worked out for him and his family.


----------

